Ask HN: Have you got a Knuth cheque? - Tomte
======
whitten
This brings up the point that the Knuth cheque as a marker of your status is
probably worth more than the amount of the checque.

So Don Knuth might be writing the checks but they may not be getting cashed.

~~~
ksherlock
He stopped sending out real checks in 2008. He now sends out fake checks.
Strictly speaking, they are probably still negotiable instruments (meaning,
you could hand it back to him and demand real money, enforceable by court
action if necessary).

------
AnimalMuppet
Nope. The closest I came was finding a bug in the original STL, but Stepanov
didn't do checks. (He did give me three versions of a patch in two hours,
though. I was impressed.)

